# URL rewrite mit IIS



## melmager (13. November 2018)

Ich habe hier eine Web Anwendung (Zeiterfassung) die leider auf einem IIS Server läuft.
Und die Anwendung reagiert leider nur auf eine URL. Das binding zu erweitern brachte mich leider nicht weiter 
Also URL rewrite - das gibt es ja für IIS ein URL Rewrite Modul.

So wie ich es beim kurzen einlesen verstanden habe kann das Module die URL modifizieren.
Die Syntax erinnert an regex 
Ich hoffe das Modul sitzt zwischen Binding und der Anwendung das ich einfach dafür sorgen kann das die
Host Adresse einfach austauscht wird, damit die Applikation auch drauf reagiert.
Habe ich das richtig verstanden ?

mit dem regex wird auch lustig den zu erstellen :-(
my.server.de:1010 und auch http://my.server.de:1010 austauschen zu time:1010 
so fit bin damit auch nicht - rein nach dem : kann man ja nicht gehen :-(


----------



## melmager (15. November 2018)

Ich versteh die beschreibung vom IIS Rewrite Module nicht.
Kann mir mal einer ein beispiel geben wie ich den Hostnamen austausche für eine ASP Anwendung ?


----------

